# Doodle's count down- 1 week to go!



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Doodle will be ff and is due March 6th. Last night she was stretching and staring up at the sky. She was irritable with the other goat but was extra needy towards me (gently nibbling my finger and clothes). She was also yawning and lip curling. Basically, she was exhibiting all kinds of unusual behavior! And then she curled up and went to sleep. This is going to be a very long week! What signs am I looking for to know that NOW is the time? I'm new to checking ligaments so I'm not sure I'm doing it right. I think they are softer but still there. I think she's also starting to carry a bit lower.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty Doe


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you!

I keep going out to check on her. I really want to be there when she delivers.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She's a cute doe! And yes, this will probably be the longest week of your life, I sleep less and less as my does get closer.....
Happy kidding!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I've already had 2 nights with little sleep....what's a few more???
So, what signs am I looking for that tell me to stick close by?

I see her doing pre-labor stuff but nothing major. Her back end is pretty puffy and the wethers keep smelling it. This sends her into a tantrum. She is uncomfortable and irritable.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They will usually bag up right before, so the udder looks tight and shiny. The ligaments will be gone and you should be able to wrap you hand around her tail head.
Amber colored discharge comes soon before labor, and she's contracting when her tail and back arches, she heaves, and grunts or cries.
Also watch for a dazed preoccupied attitude and nesting behavior.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you! I will be watching for any/all of those signs.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Day 143- getting closer!!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, today's the 6th....has she had any babies yet!?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh, good luck.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Not only has she not had any babies, she doesn't look like she's planning on it anytime in the immediate future.....at least not to me! Maybe your well trained eye will say otherwise. I think her bag gets slightly bigger everyday. She seems to enjoying laying around more but finding a comfy spot is harder. I see her lay on her favorite tree stump and try to roll on her side. Then she nearly falls all the way off and has to catch herself. 
For those that own Nigerians, is there a certain day that they are prone to kid on? I'm guessing not knowing is supposed to keep things interesting!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's an udder pic


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Even the boys are tired of waiting!!!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

It always seems to take longer for those who wait.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

She's in no hurry at all.....


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone want to guess what day she will kid? I think my husband guessed yesterday morning....wishful thinking since he isn't home at that time and has no desire to be 'hands on' during the birth. I think I guessed this evening but that looks doubtful.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I say a day or two maybe even three


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Not three! One day is okay. Maybe she's waiting to have them on her birthday. Two days is still okay but three puts us back into the work/school week.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I know it stinks. They always pick the wrong time to kid.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Doodle looks like she has dropped a lot more. She's also acting off this morning. Normally she loves attention and a good massage. She even like her udder and belly rubbed. Today, I'm only allowed to pet her head or she runs off. 

Today is her 2nd birthday. Lets hope for birthday babies!!!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

She's so restless! She finds a place to lay and then kicks her legs out and rests her head on her side or looks over her shoulder. She still has a good appetite though.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

She just started to have stringy discharge! How close are we?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My girl who is on day 153 has had discharge off and on for the last week.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

No!!! That's not what I want to hear at all. She's having mild contractions, stretching, pawing at the ground, separating herself from others, and yawning. Can she really go a few days like this?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If she is separating herself, she is ready to go. Shouldn't be much more than the next 12 hours.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy kidding


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

We have babies!!!! Beautiful buck/doe twins! Pics soon.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Baby boy


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Baby girl


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Awe! They're adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Soo cute!! Congrats!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, it was worth the wait! Congrats on the beautiful kids


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you!
Yes, definitely worth the wait!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful  

Also, your doe is very nice as well  Congrats on the kiddos


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful babies. Congrats!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you! I can't believe how fast she had them. I spent so much time reading and research goat labor and emergencies. When I realized Mac was being born with only one hoof, I panicked! It was short lived because in less than a minute he was out. Doodle's a pro already!
Actually, I think I inserted one finger to feel for the other leg. Does she need antibiotics for that?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

No antibiotics needed for a little help like that...unless you feel she needs them later. You werent in far enough

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When you are in up to your elbow, then think about antibiotics.


----------

